# What type am I? Ask me anything



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

INFJennifer said:


> Can you expand of 'not be very logical'?
> 
> The Introverted Thinking Child (ITP)
> 
> ...


By not logical I mean that I didn't have a focus logical correctness. I was social, outgoing, imaginative and spontaneous. I don't know if I utterly lacked logic, but I would never describe 7 year old me as having the trait of being logical.

I have read that websites descriptions before. Out of the top section titled "traits" I relate to every single ENP one, and most of the ITP and ESP minus 3 or 4. I relate to ITP the least though. I've also read other lengthy descriptions of INTP children on this website (PerC) and have not related to them at all. I remember reading that they are "cold children" and parents that want a smiley gerber children won't get one. My mother says otherwise. It seems if I am an INTP then I need to discard the entire childhood type theory. That's what really shakes me up about being a Ti dom even though my actions today seem to demonstrate that I use a lot of Ti.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Honestly, Ti doesn't even seem like a naturally strong part of my personality. It seems like something I have developed because it seems like such a necessary and unavoidable life skill. Maybe I'm way off the mark and I'm a deeply confused isfj with a Ti hidden agenda function? Maybe this personality theory needs some work? Maybe I'm some other type but just unhealthy? I wish personality was clear cut and not amorphous.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Also, on enneagram tests I score high on 3 5 7 and 9. Slightly little higher on 5 and 9. I haven't gotten too deep into it though so I couldn't say which one I am. Another also, do you have any experience on these forums with people who say they went through a massive personality shift around the age of 14? Is this indicative of an aux, tert, or inferior function being developed or noticed?


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

A Quick Guide To Double-Checking Your Type

according to this I am intj.. what is life?


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Experimentalness said:


> A Quick Guide To Double-Checking Your Type
> 
> according to this I am intj.. what is life?


Hahaha! Don't worry, at least you know that you're a Thinker! 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/98/4a/8e/984a8e01cd0d6b147d9a985df9abf95b.jpg

Look at that image. It shows the correlation between MBTI and Enneagram types. 

Yes, in my childhood, I was very cheerful. It started to go down when I was around 6, I think. Can't remember, but it was around elementary school level 1 to 4. 

I also read that 'if you take a test and are satisfied with it, you're not an xNTP'. Ti users like to explore all sides before coming into a conclusion. 

If you're not an INTP, try ENTP. ENTP are one of the most introverted extroverts. 

If you still think you're not xNTP, then try xSTP. You just don't seem like a Feeler or xxTJ... I also see Fe in you. 

I'll give you some links to help you determine your type. 

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-things-about-yourself-type-person-above.html

A very useful thread to help finding out your type. Remember to write your facts without bias! 

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/66391-ask-intps-question.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/103491-ask-entp-question-get-sarcastic-answer.html
http://personalitycafe.com/istp-forum-mechanics/622418-ask-istp.html
http://personalitycafe.com/estp-forum-doers/76659-ask-estp-anything.html

Ask the xxTP types anything! 

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html

A very useful scenario questionnaire. Post your answers here. DO NOT look at the key answers (even if you're too curious about it).


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

INFJennifer said:


> Hahaha! Don't worry, at least you know that you're a Thinker!
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/98/4a/8e/984a8e01cd0d6b147d9a985df9abf95b.jpg
> 
> ...


For "A Quick Guide To Double-Checking Your Type" I get INTJ. Directing, Responding, Abstract, Pragmatic. Although I am only directing in work type situations or situations where I have subordinates. I'd say at home I am probably more laid back and informing. I expect people to do something themselves if they want it done, including myself. Thus I don't see the need to be directive. If I need help with something I will ask politely. I also HATE being ordered around and micromanaged its probably my biggest pet peeve. My ESFJ mother doesn't seem to pick up on this.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

I think ENTP works for me in my mind more than INTP, but I think if I told people that I thought I was an extravert they would think I am delusional lol


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Dichotomy-wise, I am a definite introvert and literally never score extravert on online tests. The only letters that fluctuate from time to time are feeling and judging.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Scatch that some socionics tests say I am an ENTP. Sociotype.com: Socionics Applied

They base the questions off of the reinin dichotomies though, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

This video (that was just posted, interestingly enough) explains how I feel about introversion and extraversion in the context of my life. It's like I've been approaching introversion more and more since grade 9, to the point now where it is having a negative effect on my life. And now the pendulum swing motion is happening because I am realizing I have gone too far.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Experimentalness said:


> For "A Quick Guide To Double-Checking Your Type" I get INTJ. Directing, Responding, Abstract, Pragmatic. Although I am only directing in work type situations or situations where I have subordinates. I'd say at home I am probably more laid back and informing. I expect people to do something themselves if they want it done, including myself. Thus I don't see the need to be directive. If I need help with something I will ask politely. I also HATE being ordered around and micromanaged its probably my biggest pet peeve. My ESFJ mother doesn't seem to pick up on this.


So you actually get... 

Informing, Responding, Abstract, Pragmatic. 

Informing + Responding = ISFJ, *INTP*, INFP, ISFP.
Abstract + Pragmatic = *INTP*, INTJ, ENTP, ENTJ.

INTP. 

That is an example of how I use Ti. It's tertiary Ti, but hopefully you'll have an idea. 

I break down the two sections. From the two sections I see what types are both in the first and second section (looking at patterns and inconsistencies).


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

INFJennifer said:


> So you actually get...
> 
> Informing, Responding, Abstract, Pragmatic.
> 
> ...


yep I do this too, unconsciously and with ease. Like it is second nature. I am skeptical that doing this is Ti though. I think Te can use deduction like this as well. Which would mean that anyone with some intelligence and a not completely ignored thinking function can achieve this. Do you think that Te would approach this differently?


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Experimentalness said:


> yep I do this too, unconsciously and with ease. Like it is second nature. I am skeptical that doing this is Ti though. I think Te can use deduction like this as well. Which would mean that anyone with some intelligence and a not completely ignored thinking function can achieve this. Do you think that Te would approach this differently?


*Ti:* What logical relationships necessitate this system working the way it does, and how can I make them make sense to me?

*Te:* What externally verifiable, quantifiable evidence can we show that this is logical, and what tangible goal can be served by spending our time on it?"

Ti = relationships between data, inconsistency, "Does it makes sense to me?"
Te = evidence, efficiency, "What can I achieve by using this?"

Useful information below. 



Figure said:


> Didn't read the entire thing, but here's a quick sketch of the two:
> 
> *Ti* says A=B=C=D=E. It values a way of thinking in which there is a logical progression from one point to the next that creates a system. They focus on *sorting out inconsistencies within their system*, wanting it to "work," preferably without error. This is why *Ti people tend to correct facts* when they think you've mis-spoke - *they tend to want consistency and accuracy*, as this creates validity in their style of thinking. However well their system "works" on its own, *Ti thinking sometimes misses the end goal/point*, and is such criticized by...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

INFJennifer said:


> *Ti:* What logical relationships necessitate this system working the way it does, and how can I make them make sense to me?
> 
> *Te:* What externally verifiable, quantifiable evidence can we show that this is logical, and what tangible goal can be served by spending our time on it?"
> 
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong, but are you saying that a Te user wouldn't come to the conclusion that Informing, Responding, Abstract, Pragmatic = INTP? Or maybe not in the same way? I'm just not understanding what you are saying. I know the definitions of the functions though.

I understand that theoretically this kind of deduction matches that of the Ti framework and definition. However, in reality Te users do this too since there is really only way you can conclude that Informing, Responding, Abstract, Pragmatic = INTP. The same way that Ti Ne Si Fe = INTP. I think Te users just forget about the Ti steps once it's not needed anymore and they have their conclusion. Subsequently using the conclusion to go even further.

BTW, I can't stand trying to type my thoughts and logic out. There's a lot of misunderstandings which is frustrating. Like right now. It's much easier to get my point across verbally. I don't know if INTP's are like this.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

I can literally prematurely see all of the places I will be misunderstood. It's so irking lol. Oh god now somebody is going to say I am an Ni user...


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm bored, check out this sick nasty tune, or not.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Experimentalness said:


> I'm just not understanding what you are saying.


That's what you always get when you're with me :laughing: 

Yes, _generally_, an INTJ wouldn't get that result. I imagine them to be Directing types. 

You could ask the INTPs if you want :wink:

Well, I'll give this scenario from the questionnaire. It helps determining Te vs Ti. 



Jinsei said:


> *SCENARIO 3*
> 
> *FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> ...


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

INFJennifer said:


> That's what you always get when you're with me :laughing:
> 
> Yes, _generally_, an INTJ wouldn't get that result. I imagine them to be Directing types.
> 
> ...


LOL nooo, it happened backwards, you didn't get what I said! Actually it probably happened both ways. Whatever, I don't want to think about it anymore. I'ma do these scenarios.

SCENARIO 3

I like the first project because when I work with people they keep me on track. I also like the broad focus because I like looking at how my expertise functions in the broader scope of things. For example, how a guitar player functions in the broader scope of the musical world. Ex. different genres. However if I had to be the leader in this situation I wouldn't do it. I don't want to lead people in which I am completely ignorant of their field of knowledge. If I know a thing or two it makes me more comfortable to lead.

I like the second project because I would understand the whole process. In the first project I'd probably force myself to understand all of the operations to be honest. Or be very uncomfortable not doing so.

I think in terms of what the question is getting at, the second project fits my preference.

SCENARIO 4

I'd be tossing out ideas with them, letting the project turn into whatever. This example isn't really working for me because I honestly have no care in the world for the direction of the project, it's just school..

Actually now that I think about it, I might have the same attitude at work. I'd just throw out a bunch of ideas, get other people to do most of the grind work, and try to not get fired for slacking too much. Usually someone will "assign" me a part (judging type). That where tension arises. It's not that I care that they gave me a responsibility. It's that they care when I half ass it or don't do it on time. I have more motivation for personal projects.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

ok the sun is coming up, it's time for sleep


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

You give me the impression of an ISTP.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Bitterself said:


> You give me the impression of an ISTP.


Everybody keeps saying that, but I have such a hard time relating to ISTP descriptions.

Portrait of an ISTP

"They typically have strong powers of reasoning, although they're not interested in theories or concepts unless they can see a practical application. They like to take things apart and see the way they work."

"ISTPs have an adventuresome spirit. They are attracted to motorcycles, airplanes, sky diving, surfing, etc. They thrive on action, and are usually fearless."

"ISTPs are action-oriented people. They like to be up and about, doing things."

These are some areas in this description that don't describe me at all. Although I will admit, my learning is somewhat directed toward a purpose. It's directed toward a general purpose but not a specific one. I try to educate myself on theoretical things to have the satisfaction of understanding. Also, I read a lot to have a knowledge base to have interesting conversations with people and to come across as knowledgeable. I learn about musical principles so I can improvise on the guitar better. Honestly though, the people in my life would tell you I'm pretty hands off and not practical. When I used to drive down country roads to get to work, I sometimes would zone out and end up in some random place because I took a wrong turn 15 minutes before. I also HATE working with my hands and getting my hands dirty it's the most uncomfortable thing in the world.

I also don't have much of a physical presence, I am your typical 120 pound nerd with glasses lol. I don't thrive on action I am actually overwhelmed by it and I certainly don't like to be up and about doing things. I'll stay in bed for weeks straight surfing the web, reading, smoking weed, playing video games, playing music and doing other random stuff. That's probably my favorite introverted activity to do because I have the freedom to do whatever in a haphazard manner.

Most of the other traits on this website fit me like a glove though.

I don't know if one can still be an ISTP without all of these traits, but if they can, can you please explain why? Can you elaborate on why you think I am an ISTP? People saying they have an impression of my type is basically redundant because I need a sound explanation to solidify my type.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Experimentalness said:


> Everybody keeps saying that, but I have such a hard time relating to ISTP descriptions.
> 
> Portrait of an ISTP
> 
> ...


How Each Myers-Briggs Type Contradicts Their Own Stereotype | Thought Catalog

Read the part about ISTP.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Experimentalness I forgot to mention that you remind me of my ISTP friend.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Bitterself said:


> How Each Myers-Briggs Type Contradicts Their Own Stereotype | Thought Catalog
> 
> Read the part about ISTP.


OK, but it's not that I'm simply not an adrenaline junkie because my rationality tells me not to be. It's that I simply don't enjoy and am overwhelmed by lot of thrills that Se users are known for enjoying. In fact pretty much nothing I do in my daily life involves sensory thrills. However, I do enjoy sensory COMFORTS like laying in bed, drugs, eating (although sometimes when I'm absorbed by things I won't eat all day), listening to music, sex, being in comfy cloths and laughter. I hate roller-coasters, jumping from heights, going to loud bars where you can't hear anyone speak etc. These things just feel so overwhelming that I can't take it. Maybe knowing these things aren't pleasurable to me is part of Se though? I would normally attribute it to Si or even Fi though.

I'm not one for competitive sports although I can be competitive in other things. I feel competitive with other guitar players and have my whole life. I set goals to become more proficient than people I meet and usually succeed in this. I need to be the best out of the people in my community or group. I do like to go to the park with friends and casually play a sport like pass a soccer ball around or something. I was really into competitive sports as a kid though, not quite good enough to make the city teams though even though I practiced all the time.

I don't really like working with my hands although I guess playing guitar is working with my hands. I like being in the flow state where I am just playing and improvising to the sounds I hear in my head without planning what I will do. Maybe this is Se? In terms of other things like fixing things and using tools I'm extremely clueless though. Same with cooking. Most of the time I just throw together random shit that people would not consider a meal. Am I allowed to swear on this website because I have been hardcore censoring myself throughout these posts lol.

Also, random thought, I have a anxious habit of biting my nails constantly while I think about things.

If you still think I am ISTP, then that is telling. I definitely am starting to look more into it since I have started posting on forums. A lot of people seem to see me as more ISTP than INTP. I just have never considered any sensing types very much before so it's a little harder for me to accept.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Maybe somebody can visually identify me through my expressions in this video I posted a while back (also through stylistic elements and making of the video itself) . It's a range of guitar videos from 16 year old me to 21 year old me.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Experimentalness said:


> OK, but it's not that I'm simply not an adrenaline junkie because my rationality tells me not to be. It's that I simply don't enjoy and am overwhelmed by lot of thrills that Se users are known for enjoying. In fact pretty much nothing I do in my daily life involves sensory thrills. However, I do enjoy sensory COMFORTS like laying in bed, drugs, eating (although sometimes when I'm absorbed by things I won't eat all day), listening to music, sex, being in comfy cloths and laughter. I hate roller-coasters, jumping from heights, going to loud bars where you can't hear anyone speak etc. These things just feel so overwhelming that I can't take it. Maybe knowing these things aren't pleasurable to me is part of Se though? I would normally attribute it to Si or even Fi though.
> 
> I'm not one for competitive sports although I can be competitive in other things. I feel competitive with other guitar players and have my whole life. I set goals to become more proficient than people I meet and usually succeed in this. I need to be the best out of the people in my community or group. I do like to go to the park with friends and casually play a sport like pass a soccer ball around or something. I was really into competitive sports as a kid though, not quite good enough to make the city teams though even though I practiced all the time.
> 
> ...


Read the part about Ti Socionics - the16types.info - Jungian Functions in Interpretation of J. H. van der Hoop
Do you relate to it?
Read also Se and Ne.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Bitterself said:


> Read the part about Ti Socionics - the16types.info - Jungian Functions in Interpretation of J. H. van der Hoop
> Do you relate to it?
> Read also Se and Ne.


These are the parts about Ti I relate a lot too, some other parts seem ambiguous about what the author means. I'll do Ne Se in a bit.

"He tries to arrange the opinions which he takes over from others in a system of his own. In doing so, he will take up a more critical attitude in regard to the thought-material which he is taught than do extraverted thinkers, and his aim is to follow the guidance of his own opinions and convictions." 

Made it hard going to a catholic school from a young age as I knew people just believed whatever they were told. This skepticism definitely caries over to everything someone tries to tell me. Even if something seems believable I naturally question is validity.

"Their inner, logical reasoning makes them feel that they are right, and they may take up an attitude to the external world also, which might be expressed as follows: "That is my opinion, even if I can't prove it; whether you agree or not, it will not change it to the slightest degree." 

"At an early age they have learned that the fact that they inwardly regard something as true does not in the least mean that others will accept it. As a result, their attitude is, in general, more skeptical in regard to the validity of any truth than is that of a thinking extravert, and they are more inclined to allow for the existence of differing views, even when these do not entirely tally with theirs or with those of prevailing authorities."

There you go lol

"Even if he goes as far as giving his thoughts to the world, he does not deal with them as a careful mother would with her children, but he exposes them as foundlings, and at the most he will be annoyed if they fail to make their way."

Pretty much me in every debate. My points are dependent upon the intelligence of my conversation partner. If they are intelligent however, they can really help shape my opinions which I really enjoy. Growing up with siblings 7, 11, and 13 years older than me was great for this. I've been surrounded by intellectual discussion my entire life.

"They aim at having, at least inwardly, a foundation of pure ideals and definite principles for the ordering of their lives. Such people make, as it were, endless preparations for life; they constantly renew their efforts to perfect their equipment, so as to be equal to the fight for existence."

"They like to have a systematic view of the whole situation before entering on any new ground. In order to be able to adapt themselves, they need to have order in their life and work, and they love making programmes. When travelling, they eagerly study maps and guide-books, or they may even try to master the language of a foreign country, before ever they go there. Such people like to be able to foresee all the possible difficulties which may arise in their business or work, so as to be able to take precautions against them in good time."

"As among the extraverted thinkers, here, also, we may find keen concentration of will and constant activity. Since the introvert finds the motives for his aspirations more within himself, he is less dependent on external stimuli."

This one I don't relate to. I have no will power, am lazy as fuck, and I am pretty much completely dependent on having something outside of me to entertain myself. I know people who can just sit around and spend time in their minds. I only do this before I sleep.

" In addition, he is, as an introvert, more in touch with the subjective side of instinctual life. He is more conscious of the inner struggle between instinctual drives, and here also he will seek to create order with his reason, in which case it will depend on his principles as to how he will do this."

I'm conscious of the struggle between my instinctual drives. I strive to create order in my actions and usually fail and get distracted. Looking at future me though this is a trait I will have.

"An introverted thinker, when in love, feels awkward, uncertain and ridiculous. He will try and talk himself out of his feelings, or else make endless preparations to give expression to them, which is, naturally, scarcely conducive to spontaneity."

I don't believe in love, but when I am really into someone I don't feel awkward unless I have to express it to them. But the feeling itself isn't awkward it's just there. I definitely make endless preparations to express my feeling and then never do.

edit: actually I don't even really feel awkward expressing if I like someone. I don't know why I said that. I guess because I'm shy with people at first. So in the initial stages of getting to know someone I might be shy about expressing myself. Its awkward for me to express negative things happening to me to other people because I don't like to be a burden.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

If noone can confidently type me based off of the novel of shit I wrote in this post. Then this probably isn't the right approach. Maybe I'll skype some people who know their shit.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Experimentalness said:


> These are the parts about Ti I relate a lot too, some other parts seem ambiguous about what the author means. I'll do Ne Se in a bit.
> 
> "He tries to arrange the opinions which he takes over from others in a system of his own. In doing so, he will take up a more critical attitude in regard to the thought-material which he is taught than do extraverted thinkers, and his aim is to follow the guidance of his own opinions and convictions."
> 
> ...


My ISTP friend is also lazy. He sleeps all day and night. While another ISTP I know is very active. People of the same type can be different.
As for the parts you related to, I also relate to them, and my Ti is tertiary. Have a look at Ni and Si also.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Bitterself said:


> My ISTP friend is also lazy. He sleeps all day and night. While another ISTP I know is very active. People of the same type can be different.
> As for the parts you related to, I also relate to them, and my Ti is tertiary. Have a look at Ni and Si also.


Lol I just think that now when somebody asks me what type I am I have to say weeelllll.... I get INTP on the test and relate to INTP description more, BUT I'm actually an ISTP. Even though if you read the description you won't see much of me in there at all. 

It just seems weird and off to me. Or maybe I could explain that I am INTP dichotomy-wise but ISTP functionally?

To be honest I think these descriptions are overly wordy and pompous. I get nothing out of comparing lengthy descriptions. I need to break them down into shorter definitions. Jesus christ maybe I am an ISTP....


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Bitterself said:


> My ISTP friend is also lazy. He sleeps all day and night. While another ISTP I know is very active. People of the same type can be different.
> As for the parts you related to, I also relate to them, and my Ti is tertiary. Have a look at Ni and Si also.







It actually makes sense now. I remember watching this a while back and identifying with Michael's metaphors for Fe Ti Se Ni but ended up believing I was INFJ for a little bit. I have a lot to think about now!


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Who cut your hair?


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Surreal Snake said:


> Who cut your hair?


I chopped it off with a hedge cutter, actually.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Experimentalness said:


> LOL nooo, it happened backwards, you didn't get what I said! Actually it probably happened both ways. Whatever, I don't want to think about it anymore. I'ma do these scenarios.


Whoops! 

So, onto Scenario 3. Below are the key answers for this scenario. 



Jinsei said:


> Te
> 
> 
> Strong Te may express *enjoyment in logically working through problems with outside influence* / stimuli (Primary, Tert Ne influence paired with Te increases the likelihood of this)
> ...


And here is your answer. 



Experimentalness said:


> SCENARIO 3
> 
> I like the first project because when I work with people they keep me on track. I also like the broad focus because I like looking at how my expertise functions in the broader scope of things. For example, how a guitar player functions in the broader scope of the musical world. Ex. different genres. However if I had to be the leader in this situation I wouldn't do it. I don't want to lead people in which I am completely ignorant of their field of knowledge. If I know a thing or two it makes me more comfortable to lead.
> 
> ...


You're a smart person. You can figure which function (Te or Ti) you use from this :wink:

If you ask me, though, I think you use Ti. That second project pretty much explains it. 

"...I would understand the whole process. In the first project I'd... force myself to understand..." 

You may think that the answer in the first paragraph of 'looking at how my expertise functions in the broader scope of things' show Te. But why do you like looking at it? Is it because you want to know? You want to understand? If so, then you're a Ti user. 

The SCENARIO 4 answer is not what the key answers are looking for :laughing: But that's alright. 

I would read your other posts but since it will take a while to analyze it and quote it one by one I'll do it later. It's night here... (10.29 PM.)


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

INFJennifer said:


> Whoops!
> 
> So, onto Scenario 3. Below are the key answers for this scenario.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was aware that the first project was Te and the second was Ti. That's why I picked the second one even though I explained how I could relate to the first one a decent amount. I knew it was alluding to Ti and even though I could accomplish the first one I would do it in a Ti fashion. Wanting to see the broader scope of things also might have to do with whatever perception functions I am using. 

Thanks for all of the help Jennifer. I am starting to lean towards ISTP. Would you agree? 

I just can't believe how oblivious I was that my guitar playing was very Se. I'm way more interested in physically playing in the moment while using theory as a means to an end (even though I have a pretty strong knowledge and interest in it). I think INTP's might be more interested in the abstracted theory of music and they would take it in all kinds of weird directions that might not even sound good. This might be because they are so concerned with exploring the possibilities of Ti abstraction. Whereas I use my Ti to maximize my performance and prepare myself for anything that may spontaneously arise. I don't know, just an idea. 

Someone might even interpret that as Te, but I don't think it is since I don't learn guitar for some bigger practical reason, I just have fun learning and developing a hands on skill.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

Random thought, I'm pretty sure I could rationalize myself as any type to someone lol


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Based on post #55 I can see why you're ISTP  Especially the part about playing the guitar.


----------



## Lydian (Aug 16, 2015)

INFJennifer said:


> Based on post #55 I can see why you're ISTP  Especially the part about playing the guitar.


Yeah I also don't really like most music with lyrics, and when I do it's because of how it SOUNDS and I will basically ignore the lyrics. I just find people who write lyrics are using music as a vehicle for their poetry and that irks me. It only bothers me when the music is boring and generic though. Also, most people get emotional over song lyrics, I get emotional/excited over how the sound and intensity of the music carries me into a different dimension. This all seems pretty Se to me.


----------

